# dwarf hair grass



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i have quite a bit of dwarf hair grass. Anyone have dwarf baby tears to trade?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I don't have any dwarf baby tears, but I'd like to trade some of my other plants for some of the dwarf hair grass.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

sure joey,
What would you like to offer? and how much hair grass are you looking for?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I have some crypts, anubias,swords, and moss. I need just enough to start a foreground in a 27 gallon cube.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

well just bring what you have and i'll trade out with you. When can you come by?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jasonmemo said:


> well just bring what you have and i'll trade out with you. When can you come by?


sounds good. I could come by 24/7 when are you available?


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

say wednesday after 2?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jasonmemo said:


> say wednesday after 2?


that works, I got to an a doctors appointment in dallas, but should be back in plano around 2:15 and i could stop by as I'm coming back.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

sounds good just give me a text before you come just to make sure. Do you still have my number?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

jasonmemo said:


> sounds good just give me a text before you come just to make sure. Do you still have my number?


yes still have it.
see you this afternoon.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

did you text?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I forgot too. I'm eating dinner are you still available? or let me know when you have days off.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i have this saturday available around 2 pm.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

sorry been in and out of the house. my grand mother had a mini stroke so the family is always in and out of the house along with me taking care of here. yes today at 2pm should work.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

just let me know i have to leave at 3:30


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

back and forth. what days and times do you have this coming up week off?


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

wednesday after 2


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I was going to call and went out to dinner. do you have tomorrow or saturday off?


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i will be available saturday after 2 PM


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

cool, sounds good I will be around.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Jason, your PM box is full. Please shoot me a message when you can. Thank you.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

sent!


----------

